# Need help w/ Jejunojejunostomy procedure



## laura_clffrd@yahoo.com (May 21, 2012)

Video laprascopy jejunojejunostomy (omega loop) laparotomy, placement of G tube.  Partial closure of the jejunum and jejunostomy, and closure of a small tear in the duodenum and intraoperative Gastrografin study. 

Was looking at 44130, 43830, 44620-52, and then 74190 but then we need to add 49400 and 49446?


----------

